# Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011



Zugangsnummer der Telekom zu T-online.

Frag mal google.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Re: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Zugangsnummer der Telekom zu T-online.
> 
> Frag mal google.



ich hab auch so eine sms von dieser Nummer bekommen... irgendetwas mit Kredit.. keine Ahnung was die wollen???


----------



## Niclas (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

Der Thread ist schon was älter ( über  5 Jahre) so hochaktuell ist das wohl nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

doch diese frage ist immer aktuell. denn ich hab das selbe problem..hab schon die 4.sms bekommen mit dieser nr. komischerweise sogar mit foto von mir und meinem namen, das ich an irgendeiner misswahl über internet teilnehme. 
ich find das ganze sehr eigenartig. was bezwecken die damit? und vorallem wer?


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

mein Freund ist hat tele und internetanschluss bei der Telekomm und er schreibt mir immer mal über diese 0191011 nummer sms das er mich quasi nerven kann, da er sein handy ausmacht ... und seelenruhig über diese nummer schreibt und ich nicht mich aufrege und nicht anworten kann ...

mich interessiert es, wie er über soetwas schreiben kann... habe eben einfach mal nur diese nummer eingegeben un bin auf dieses forum gestoßen ...


will damit sagen, dass es sogar sein kann, das es irgendwelche freunde sind, die euch veräppeln oder nerven wollen ohne, das man herausbekommen kann, wer es ist...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

Wenn man übers Internet bzw. t-online SMS verschickt, kann man diese Nummer wahlweise als Absender angeben.
Das macht man wohl dann, wenn man anonym bleiben will - nicht wahr?


----------



## webwatcher (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das macht man wohl dann, wenn man anonym bleiben will - nicht wahr?


so ist es
Text-SMS


> Text-SMS
> ...
> Hinweis: Erwartet man keine Antwort oder möchte keine erhalten, kann die Verwendung des Rufnummerneintrags 0191011 nützlich sein, der im Listenfeld "Von" zur Verfügung steht. *Der Empfänger hat dann keine Angaben darüber, von wem die SMS stammt (er kann nur anhand der Absenderkennung 0191011 darauf schließen, dass die SMS über einen Server der Deutschen Telekom versendet wurde).*


http://dienste.t-online-business.de/c/31/02/16/3102160.html


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

Wie kann ich herausfinden wer mir über diese Nummer geschreiben hat?


----------



## webwatcher (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

Soweit mir bekannt  nicht. Lies  mal was im vorhergehende Posting zitiert steht.


> Der Empfänger hat dann keine Angaben darüber, von wem die SMS stammt (er kann nur anhand der Absenderkennung 0191011 darauf schließen, dass die SMS über einen Server der Deutschen Telekom versendet wurde).



http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,495489,00.html

http://www.ciao.de/t_online_de_SMS__Test_148299


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

Hallo habe einen artikel gelesen wonach diese 0191011 im zusammenhang mit Online Banking bei der T-com steht als restliches überbleibsel des alte BTX System der Bundespost

hier der Artikel dazu

T-Online stellt klassischen Btx-Dienst ein - Golem.de

MfG
Stephan


----------



## Joachim Werner (22 Dezember 2019)

Habe auch gerade eine SMS bekommen, aber in der Nachricht gibt der Absender seine Email Adresse an, eine aus der Schweiz. Ich warte mal auf seine Antwort.


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2019)

Bin auch gespannt, was in 15    bzw  9  Jahren aus der Nummer geworden ist...

SMS ist im Zeitalter der Smarties/Whatsapp sehr selten geworden.
Bekomme darüber nur noch die TAN für Überweisungen.

Scheint wieder im Kommen zu sein. Bei tellows werden zunehmend Anfragen  mit SMS Spam gelistet.





						VORSICHT 0191011 - 354 Bewertungen +49191011
					

Rufnummer 0191011 aus Online-Dienste 152 mal als SMS Spam eingestuft: vermeintliches Kaufinteresse bei ebay Kl... 77115 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de
				





> Achtung! Die Nummer 0191011 ist als unseriös bewertet


----------



## Martina Haas (24 Januar 2020)

Wird scheinbar wieder mehr. Habe auch eine SMS erhalten mit einer E-Mailadresse darin. Gehe davon aus, dass der Mensch einfach nur seine Telefonnummer nicht hergeben möchte. ... stattdessen die Mailadresse (?) aber gut.


----------



## Manuel busch (1 Februar 2020)

Martina Haas schrieb:


> Wird scheinbar wieder mehr. Habe auch eine SMS erhalten mit einer E-Mailadresse darin. Gehe davon aus, dass der Mensch einfach nur seine Telefonnummer nicht hergeben möchte. ... stattdessen die Mailadresse (?) aber gut.


Und haben sie an den was verkauft oder doch lieber gelassen?


----------



## Manuel busch (1 Februar 2020)

Habe Nämlich auch so eine Nachricht bekommen weil jemand was kaufen möchte . Er hat mir über diese Nummer seine E-Mail geschickt.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2020)

VORSICHT 0191011 - 354 Bewertungen +49191011
					

Rufnummer 0191011 aus Online-Dienste 152 mal als SMS Spam eingestuft: vermeintliches Kaufinteresse bei ebay Kl... 77115 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de
				





			
				tellows schrieb:
			
		

> *Achtung! Die Nummer 0191011 ist als unseriös bewertet*


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2020)

0191011
					

Mal eine kurze Frage... Wenn ich von meinem Account eine sms verschicke kann ich den Absender so einstellen, dass nur die 0191011 als sms Absender ersichtlich ist. Hm, ich meine damit kann man ja eine Menge dumme Sachen machen - lässt sich so eine Mitteilung etwa nicht rückverfolgen??




					telekomhilft.telekom.de


----------



## jupp11 (1 Februar 2020)

T-Home-Team  schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand wirklich ein  Date wollte, dann sagte jemand auch, wer er/sie
> ist. Da hat sich wohl eher jemand einen Scherz erlauben wollen


Dasselbe gilt IMHO für Anfragen zu einem Kauf. Warum wählt  jemand diese anonyme Methode?
Date = Anfrage, Scherz = dubioses Geschäft....

PS: Woher weiß der/die Jemand von der Verkaufsabsicht?


Manuel busch schrieb:


> Habe Nämlich auch so eine Nachricht bekommen weil jemand was kaufen möchte .


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2020)

Ich frage mich hier sowieso wieso diese Nummer zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
Ich bild mir aber grad ein dass ich diese Nummer schon gesehen habe wenn einer eine SMS aufs Festnetz geschickt hat und die dann vorgelesen wurde. Der Sprachcomputer hatte glaube ich die gleiche Nummer.

edit: Selbstversuch grad - der hat die 0193100


----------



## Matze4291 (13 Februar 2020)

Manuel busch schrieb:


> Habe Nämlich auch so eine Nachricht bekommen weil jemand was kaufen möchte . Er hat mir über diese Nummer seine E-Mail geschickt.



Mich würde mal interessieren welche Email Adresse das war die er dir geschickt hat


----------



## Ilya Genich (14 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
verkaufe gerade meine Breitling bei Kleinanzeigen und habe heute schon die dritte SMS von der Nummer bekommen.
Mir scheint es alles Betrugsfälle zu sein. 
Der Ablauf ist volgendes:
jemand schreibt euch an (Interesse an dem angebotenen Artikel) und bietet euch das weitere Vorgehen per Email abzuwickeln.
Bezahlung per Paypal mit Käuferschutz und die Uhr soll nach England verschickt werden.
Man gibt die Paypal email und erhält eine so genannte Geld Eingangsbestätigung, das Geld wird erst dann gutgeschrieben wenn der Käufer den Artikel erhslten und das Gut an Paypal gegeben hat  
man verschickt die Ware nach England per Intex, Kosten 130€. 
Ab da ist es vorbei. Der Käufer meldet irgendein Dreck wie nichts erhalten, bzw kaputt und wie auch immer. Keine Kohle und keine Ware


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2020)

Ilya Genich schrieb:


> Uhr soll nach England verschickt werden


NIEMALS! Die Uhr wäre dann vermutlich nahezu immer weg!

Über PayPal zu betrügen ist so simpel, immerhin ist PayPal die größte Geldwaschmaschine der Welt und Beschiss ist darüber ohnehin Programm.



Ilya Genich schrieb:


> habe heute schon die dritte SMS von der Nummer bekommen


Die SMS kommt nicht von der Nummer! Das sieht nur so aus, weil der Absender die Nummer gespooft hat.


Modedit: Beiträge getackert


----------



## Rita Muller (23 April 2020)

Ich habe auch gerade eine sms bekommen, diejenige bekundet Interesse an Möbeln die ich bei eBay Kleinanzeigen eingestellt habe. Kurz danach kam eine andere sms nur mit Namen ohne das ich sie kenne. Sehr merkwürdig. Nach einigen ausgetauschten Emails. Kam mir das ganze komisch vor. Nach weiterer Recherche kam ich zum Thema PayPalbetrug/EbayKleinanzeigen in Zusammenhang mit den Namen Julia Kuliber und Ionna Tsiaousi (die gibt es wirklich, wird aber glaube ich als Fake-existenz genutzt). Also hier auch aufpassen. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Husche (23 Mai 2020)

Ich habe ebenfalls Möbel bei ebay zum Kauf angeboten und  es hat sich eine Ionna Tsiaousi gemeldet, die alles sofort kaufen will. Habe andere Berichte gelesen, dass es sich um Betrug handelt. Schade!!


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2020)

Husche schrieb:


> Habe andere Berichte gelesen, dass es sich um Betrug handelt. Schade!!


Sei froh, dass du vorher gesucht hast. Hat dir ne Menge Enttäuschung  und Verlust erspart. 
Andere suchen erst hinterher und können ihr Geld abschreiben.


----------



## Georgeos (25 Mai 2020)

Habe ebenfalls Möbel über ebay Kleinanzeigen angeboten. Habe SMS von +49191011 bekommen und soll über eMail [email protected] anbieten.
Danke für den Hinweis, dass es Betrug ist. Hatte mir das schon gedacht, da die Nummer doch komisch ist.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Mai 2020)

Georgeos schrieb:


> Hatte mir das schon gedacht, da die Nummer doch komisch ist.


Die Nummer verschleiert den Absender:


webwatcher schrieb:


> AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011
> //telekomhilft.telekom.de/t5/E-Mail-Center/0191011/td-p/652057
> 
> 
> ...


Diese  (anonyme)  Zugangsnummer ist über  20 Jahre alt


----------



## Lisa1954 (27 Mai 2020)

Auch ich habe heute eine SMS von Ioanna Tsiaousi von dieser Nummer bekommen. Sie möchte meine angebotenen Möbel kaufen. Dank Eurer Nachrichten werde ich noch achtsamer sein.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2020)

Lisa1954 schrieb:


> Dank Eurer Nachrichten werde ich noch achtsamer sein.


Tu das: Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste 

btw: Dieser Thread steht bei Google für 0191011  an zweiter Stelle direkt hinter tellows


			
				tellows schrieb:
			
		

> *Achtung! Die Nummer 0191011 ist als unseriös bewertet*








						VORSICHT 0191011 - 354 Bewertungen +49191011
					

Rufnummer 0191011 aus Online-Dienste 152 mal als SMS Spam eingestuft: vermeintliches Kaufinteresse bei ebay Kl... 77115 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de


----------



## DerDirk1 (31 Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
ist schon interessant. Habe auch von dieser Frau eine Mail auf die Anzeige bei eBay bekommen... Frage mich gerade, wie das Modell bei Selbstabholung funktioniert, wenn Ware gegen Cash getauscht werden soll. 
Immer schön aufpassen und Danke an alle, die Betrüger verpetzen. Gibt genug dreiste Leute...
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Der Matze (6 Juni 2020)

Genau die gleiche Masche von  Ioanna Tsiaousi... sofort abgeblockt.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Juni 2020)

Der Matze schrieb:


> Genau die gleiche Masche von  Ioanna Tsiaousi... sofort abgeblockt.


Wer (vorher) googlen  kann, ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2020)

*Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*

...könnte man die Threadüberschrift vielleicht etwas korrigieren? Die Nummer ist seit vielen Jahren, zweifelsohne die der Mitteilungszentrale der Telekom. Diese Nummer wird gern gespooft um Authentizität vorzutäuschen oder Nachrichten kommen tatsächlich darüber.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juni 2020)

Warum korrigieren? 
Ist doch genau so 2004 gefragt und dann beantwortet worden, was es für eine Nummer ist.
Wenn nun darüber Abzocker agieren, passt es doch trotzdem


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juni 2020)

Da die Nummer eh nicht beantwortet werden kann, ist es ziemlich egal, ob sie  gespooft oder echt ist.
Entscheiden kann und muß letztendlich der User, ob er darauf eingehen kann/will/muß.


----------



## Sybille Brandes (5 Juli 2020)

Hallo,absolut Vorsicht bei Julia Kuliber.Absoluter Betrug.
 Bei eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juli 2020)

Was verscheuert der/die denn?


----------



## 1903 (7 September 2020)

Ein Reyez Hart ([email protected]) hat mich mit dieser Nr. kontaktiert. Er wollte mit sehr schlechtem Deutsch (vermutlich ein Übersetzunsprogramm) mein Auto kaufen und hat auf Kontodaten gedrängt. Finger weg!!! Es sind Betrüger am Werk!!!


----------



## Rüteli13 (16 September 2020)

und dann gibt es noch einen "Daniele Martin", der über die hotmail-Adresse "j.hugener24" angeblich kaufen will

auch hier wieder die Tel nr. 0191011

ebenfalls Betrug möglich mit angeblich Zahlung via DHL-Express. Dafür müsstest Du Dich regristrieren und Deine Kreditkartendaten (inkl. Digits) angeben: Hände weg. 
Abklärung  bei DHL: sie machen keine Transfers von Zahlungen!


----------



## Nils 043 (26 Oktober 2020)

Ich habe gerade eine Nachricht von der Nummer mit einer Frage zu meiner eBay Anzeige erhalten.
Antworten soll ich über eine andere email Adresse, die angefügt ist!
Der Phishing Versuch wird also immer noch angewendet!


----------



## Thomas Gieneiger (2 November 2020)

Ich wurde auch auf eine aktuelle Anzeige bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen per SMS angeschrieben um auf eine Mailadresse zu antworten. Die Mailadresse enthält den Namen Stefanie Lösch oder Losch, und hat sich mittlerweile geändert. Ein Instrument für 1250€ soll von einer Spedition nach Österreich abgeholt werden.... 
Der Käuferschutz bei Paypal erlischt sobald ein 3. die Ware abholt meine ich zu wissen.
Auf Anfragen meinerseits, bitte wg Vertrauen einfach mal anzurufen und nur über das eBay-Kleinanzeigen zu schreiben wurden ignoriert. 
Bin gespannt wies weitergeht. 

Abholung gegen Bares ist Wahres


----------



## Adamsn (9 November 2020)

Servus, hier kurz die Fakten.
Habe ein KFZ auf Ebay & Mobile angeboten aber mitte September beide Anzeigen zweifelslos gelöscht. 
Heute am 09.11.2020 kam die SMS zur thematisierten Nummer mit einer Email zur weiteren Abwicklung.
Matthias Schulze denke ich.
Die angegebene Adresse ist / war  [email protected] 

Passt gut auf meine freunde. Einige menschen sind sich dessen bewusst das über diese alte Telecom nummer ordentlich kohle machen lässt 
Mfg


----------



## Katharina die Zweite (16 November 2020)

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Möbel bei Kleinanzeigen. Täglich bekomme ich SMS-Anfragen mit der Bitte, auf irgendeiner E-Mail-Adresse kundzutun, wie der weitere Verlauf sein soll. Natürlich wechseln die Mail-Adressen. Sollte man dies zur Anzeige bringen? Kann ja nicht sein, dass die "Leutchen" bei einigen oder auch vielen Gutgläubigen zum Erfolg kommen.


----------



## BenTigger (16 November 2020)

Na wen willst du denn jetzt anzeigen?


----------



## jupp11 (16 November 2020)

Der Thread beginnt anno domini 2004.-Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass in diesem Zeitraum  jemals jemand
 wegen der Betrugsmasche strafrechtlich belangt worden ist. Googeln mit der Nummer liefert unzählige Warnungen. 
In sofern hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.


----------



## Madoneofthree (6 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Habe seit gestern eine Anzeige bei EBay Kleinanzeigen geschaltet. In dieser kurzen Zeit gingen schon zwei sms mit der Nummer 191011 und unterschiedlichen Mail Adressen bei mir ein. Mal schauen wie viele es noch werden


----------



## Moma (18 Dezember 2020)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011*
> 
> mein Freund ist hat tele und internetanschluss bei der Telekomm und er schreibt mir immer mal über diese 0191011 nummer sms das er mich quasi nerven kann, da er sein handy ausmacht ... und seelenruhig über diese nummer schreibt und ich nicht mich aufrege und nicht anworten kann ...
> 
> ...


Mona


----------



## Mona79 (18 Dezember 2020)

er bekam SMS mit dieser Nummer dass jemand Interesse hat an der Anzeige bei ebay kleinanzeigen aber wie kommt man da jetzt dran?


----------



## BenTigger (18 Dezember 2020)

Meist steht in der SMS dann eine Telefonnummer oder Mailadresse, an die man sich dann außerhalb von EBay wenden soll.


----------



## I.B. (28 Dezember 2020)

Habe auch eine SMS bekommen wegen Interesse am einem Objekt was ich verkaufe,  mit Hinweis auf Email. NACH Beantwortung und Email kam keine Antwort mehr


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2020)

Sei froh, denn oft wird das dann als Betrugsvorbereitung genutzt, bei dem du dann der geschädigte wirst.


----------



## Buburuza (9 Januar 2021)

Es ist scheinbar eine Masche die sich immer wieder lohnt! Hier zwei solche e-mail Adressen die man am besten vermeidet: [email protected] und [email protected] - die Dame heisst angeblich Gabriela Strube, der Herr Andreas Schulz - beide von der selben Nummer!


----------



## XYZ (27 Januar 2021)

Habe heute Abend auch so eine SMS von dieser Nummer bekommen von einem [email protected] weil ich in Ebay Kleinanzeige Möbel verkaufen will


----------



## Leopold 555 (2 Februar 2021)

Hab ich auch bekommen! Da ist sicher etwas faul daran.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2021)

Leopold 555 schrieb:


> Da ist sicher etwas faul daran.


Seit über  10 Jahren wird diese  Nummer zu dubiosen Zwecken mißbraucht.








						Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011
					

Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011




					forum.computerbetrug.de
				




Offiziell kennt die T-Kom anscheinend die Nummer nicht mehr... 
(sucht man auf der T-Kom Seite werden nur externe Webseiten gelistet)
Letzte Info aus 2010








						0191011
					

Mal eine kurze Frage... Wenn ich von meinem Account eine sms verschicke kann ich den Absender so einstellen, dass nur die 0191011 als sms Absender ersichtlich ist. Hm, ich meine damit kann man ja eine Menge dumme Sachen machen - lässt sich so eine Mitteilung etwa nicht rückverfolgen??




					telekomhilft.telekom.de
				




Aktuelle Anfragen/Antworten  nur zu den Kosten der Nummer








						wer bezahlt eigentlich die SMS die man von dieser 0191011 Nummer bekommt, der Absender der ist doch anonym ?
					

wer bezahlt eigentlich die SMS die man von dieser 0191011 Nummer bekommt, der Absender der ist doch anonym ? Oder Zahlen alle seriösen Telekomkunden diese SMS. wenn ja wieso gehen wir nicht auf die Barrikaden.




					telekomhilft.telekom.de


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2021)

Wie aktuell das Thema ist, kann man bei tellows sehen





						VORSICHT 0191011 - 354 Bewertungen +49191011
					

Rufnummer 0191011 aus Online-Dienste 152 mal als SMS Spam eingestuft: vermeintliches Kaufinteresse bei ebay Kl... 77115 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de
				





> Letzter Anruf:     28.01.21
> Aufrufe letzter Monat:     3051


Die "Betriebsanleitung" wie man eine  solche SMS erzeugt,   existiert übrigens nicht mehr.
Die Funktion scheint aber nach wie vor zu existieren und wird intensiv  von Betrügern "genutzt".


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2021)

Aus einer aktuellen Ebay Kleinanzeige


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Und auf solche Geschichten wie , ich bin zur Zeit in den USA, ich überweise und lasse abholen blablabla, *oder SMS von 0191011,* reagiere ich nicht mehr. Diese Zeitgenossen sollen ihre Masche wo anders versuchen!


----------



## Christiane KEH (13 Februar 2021)

0191011 hat mir heute auch eine Nachricht geschickt und das ich mich bei Emailadresse xxxxx melden soll. Mach ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2021)

Es gibt keine   offizielle Information mehr  der Telekom über  diese Nummer und wie man sie anwendet,
obwohl sie noch existiert.
Es wird wird bewußt  eine  Methode  zur Verschleierung des  Absenders eingesetzt,
die  Verbrauchern nicht mehr bekannt ist.
Sie  wird daher eindeutig für Betrugsabsichten eingesetzt>  ignorieren und löschen.


----------



## Rower67 (25 Februar 2021)

Ich habe heute eine SMS unter der obig genannten Nummer bekommen - ich biete eine hochwertige Sofagarnitur an - ich solle mich an [email protected] melden, ob diese noch da sei(alles auf englisch). 
Habe eine MAil geschickt, dass sie verfügbar sei - Antwort kam umgehend, wie lange ich das Sofa hätte und wie der Preis sei - ohne Absender. Geantwortet , den Preis genannt, betont, dass noch Verhandlungsspielraum sei. Antwort umgehend - will Preis nicht weiter verhandeln, sondern schreibt, dass ein Pick Up organisiert sei. Bittet mich um PAYPAL Email, Name und Telefonnummer (bsi auf Paypal) ist alles in meiner Signatur enthalten - was nun? Hätte jetzt eben beinahe alle Daten angegeben. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Abholer über Paypal irgendeine Reklamation hat und dann das Geld behält? Danke für Infos!


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2021)

Thread lesen und verstehen oder Geld verlieren ...


----------



## Rower67 (25 Februar 2021)

Das war auch nur als Warnung und weitere Information gemeint - somit ist diese Email Adresse schon einmal öffentlich - als ich antwortete und "ihr" anbot meine IBAN zu nennen kam dies als Antwort:

Oh..sorry to hear you don't have an account with PayPal. I hope you won't mind getting an account with PayPal. Its reliable and easy to use PayPal,all you need to do is visit www.paypal.com and register with them. When you are done with the registration send me the email used for the registration with PayPal so i can pay in.Await your response..
Thanks !!


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2021)

Rower67 schrieb:


> ...all you need to do is visit www.paypal.com and register with them....


Hätt'mer gerne


----------



## Shana (28 Februar 2021)

Rower67 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine SMS unter der obig genannten Nummer bekommen - ich biete eine hochwertige Sofagarnitur an - ich solle mich an [email protected] melden, ob diese noch da sei(alles auf englisch).
> Habe eine MAil geschickt, dass sie verfügbar sei - Antwort kam umgehend, wie lange ich das Sofa hätte und wie der Preis sei - ohne Absender. Geantwortet , den Preis genannt, betont, dass noch Verhandlungsspielraum sei. Antwort umgehend - will Preis nicht weiter verhandeln, sondern schreibt, dass ein Pick Up organisiert sei. Bittet mich um PAYPAL Email, Name und Telefonnummer (bsi auf Paypal) ist alles in meiner Signatur enthalten - was nun? Hätte jetzt eben beinahe alle Daten angegeben. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass der Abholer über Paypal irgendeine Reklamation hat und dann das Geld behält? Danke für Infos!



Genau das gleiche ist mir heute mit der selben Nummer und Email auch passiert...  habe dann nach mailadresse gegoogelt und diesen Beitrag gefunden. !!


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2021)

Besorge Dir Popcorn und ein Heissgetränk Deiner Wahl und biete dann "Cash bei Abholung" an ...
Der folgende Mailverkehr könnte lustig werden ...


----------



## Schnute2211 (4 März 2021)

Hallo...
Habe soeben wegen meiner Anzeige bei ebay-kleinanzeigen über diese Nummereinen email-Kontakt bekommen, in sehr schlechtem Deutsch. 
Ist mit Sicherheit auch eine dieser spam/pishing-sachen...
Finger weg von: [email protected]!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (5 März 2021)

Schnute2211 schrieb:


> Ist mit Sicherheit auch eine dieser spam/pishing-sachen...


Nö, Ist der Start für einen Betrugsversuch.

Nochmal: kein Normalbürger kennt diese Nummer  und weiß wie man sie einsetzt.
Offiziell existiert diese Nummer nicht  mehr. daher ist grundsätzlich davon auszugehen,
dass mit einer solchen SMS etwas faul ist.


----------



## Pannon47 (23 März 2021)

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit mehrfach Anrufe/Sprachnachrichten (Computersprache) über die Nummer 0191011 erhalten. Wird nach Ware gefragt die ich angeblich verkaufen soll. Mir kommen die Anrufe nicht seriös vor und kann auch nicht seriös sein, wenn jemand anonym über Sprachcomputer sich meldet.


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2021)

Pannon47 schrieb:


> Ich habe in der letzten Zeit mehrfach Anrufe/Sprachnachrichten (Computersprache) über die Nummer 0191011 erhalten. Wird nach Ware gefragt die ich angeblich verkaufen soll. Mir kommen die Anrufe nicht seriös vor und kann auch nicht seriös sein, wenn jemand anonym über Sprachcomputer sich meldet.


Anrufe per Sprachcomputer über diese anonyme Nummer ist anscheinend  eine neue Masche. Unseriös ist es auf jeden Fall,
da wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, diese Nummer offiziell nicht mehr bekannt ist und auch die Methode wie ein  
solchen Anruf erzeugt wird  und daher mit Sicherheit nur   für   unseriöse Aktionen eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Potsdamerin (24 März 2021)

Diese Nummer hat mich heute angeschrieben, auf ein Inserat auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen von mir zum Verkauf meines Fahrzeuges mit folgendem Inhalt:
Guten Morgen ist ihr Auto noch verfügbar auf ebey klassifiziert? bitte Mail zurück an [email protected]

Hab natürlich keine Mail geschrieben


----------



## Nordlicht (3 April 2021)

Die Anfrage von [email protected] hat mich ebenfalls erreicht. Allerdings über Signal. Eine direkte Antwort über Signal geht nicht. Man solle über die Maildresse antworten.


----------



## Annaelisa (7 April 2021)

Danke für diese Infos. Ich habe zum ersten Mal überhaupt einen Kleiderschrank bei ebay Kleinanzeigen angeboten und erhielt zwei SMS, in denen ich gebeten wurde, die Kommunikation über eine Mail Adresse zu führen. Habe ich auch gemacht, aber nicht über den link. Die Mail Korrespondenz klingt merkwürdig.erbetene bank Daten gebe ich natürlich nicht (!) an. Nachdem ich eure Kommentare gelesen habe, werde ich diese Anfragen nicht mehr weiter verfolgen.


----------



## jupp11 (7 April 2021)

Dieser Thread  ist   schon mehr als 63000 mal aufgerufen worden und über 45000 Suchanfragen
zu 0191011 bei tellows zeigen, wieviele Betrugsversuche damit unternommen  werden.







						VORSICHT 0191011 - 354 Bewertungen +49191011
					

Rufnummer 0191011 aus Online-Dienste 152 mal als SMS Spam eingestuft: vermeintliches Kaufinteresse bei ebay Kl... 77115 Aufrufe bei tellows, der größten Community für Telefonnummern




					www.tellows.de
				




*Alle* * SMS mit dieser Nummer sind ausnahmslos  Betrugsversuche!*
Ein seriöser Interessent versteckt sich nicht hinter einer anonymen Telefonnummer!

Es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, warum die Telekom diese Nummer nicht abschaltet.
Sie existiert offiziell nicht und es  gibt  keine  sinnvolle  und notwendige Anwendung mehr.
 (wenn es je eine  gegeben hat...)


----------



## Detrokar (14 April 2021)

Das ist eine Nummer von Internetbetrügern


----------



## BenTigger (14 April 2021)

> Das ist eine Nummer von Internetbetrügern



Falsch, das ist eine Nummer von der Telekom, die gerne von Internetbetrügern genutzt wird....


----------



## jupp11 (14 April 2021)

Die Betrüger ziehen eine   Nummer ab...


----------



## niggisiggi (28 Mai 2021)

Hab gerade ebenfalls ne SMS bekommen von dieser Nummer.

Ich wurde mit falschen Vornamen angeschrieben & die Betrüger schrieben weiter, dass Sie mir ein Portfolio über ne halbe Million Euro (14 BTC) finanziert hätten. Ich hätte es ja so gewünscht ... haha ...
Sie schrieben dann noch eine ID und ein Passwort für coinomac.com hinterher....sehr seltsam...


----------



## jupp11 (28 Mai 2021)

SMS Spam für Bitcoinabzocke/betrug    ist IMHO  noch nicht so verbreitet


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2021)

Darum geht es vermutlich auch nicht. Der Trick ist vermutlich, dank Smartphone, den User dazu zu bewegen, einen in der SMS befindlichen Link zu betätigen. Das Problem stellt sich allen Mobilfunkkunden, egal bei welchem Provider. Hier eine Erklärung von Vodafone:






						Kriminelle täuschen Service-SMS von Vodafone vor
					

Erneut versuchen Kriminelle über betrügerische Kurznachrichten (SMS) an Kundendaten von Vodafone Kunden zu gelangen.




					www.vodafone.de


----------



## jupp11 (28 Mai 2021)

Das glaube ich nun wieder nicht.
h**ps://coinomac.com/currency ist eine  "echte" bitcoin Abzockseite 
auf  englisch    vor einem Monat anonym registriert.


----------



## Der Echte (3 Juni 2021)

niggisiggi schrieb:


> Hab gerade ebenfalls ne SMS bekommen von dieser Nummer.
> 
> Ich wurde mit falschen Vornamen angeschrieben & die Betrüger schrieben weiter, dass Sie mir ein Portfolio über ne halbe Million Euro (14 BTC) finanziert hätten. Ich hätte es ja so gewünscht ... haha ...
> Sie schrieben dann noch eine ID und ein Passwort für coinomac.com hinterher....sehr seltsam...


jetzt bin ich aber neidisch auf dich du hast 14 BTC bekommen. Mir haben die nur 13,8 gegeben.
heute habe ich auch diese Sms bekommen ich heiße aber nicht Luca.


----------



## Ketty (10 Juni 2021)

Habe die selbe SMS bekommen:
"Hallo Luca. Wie gewünscht haben wir Ihr Portfolio auf WWW.COINOMAC.COM mit 13,8 BTC (512,4625 EUR) finanziert.
Login mit Kunden-ID: ****** Passwort: *******

Schade, hätte das Geld auch brauchen können


----------



## Loui (28 Juni 2021)

Ja, genau die gleiche SMS habe ich auch bekommen


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juni 2021)

Man kann es nicht oft genug wiederholen:  Die Nummer *0191011* ist offiziell seit Jahren nicht mehr im Einsatz.
Auch die Handhabung  wird offiziell nicht mehr dokumentiert.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit daher, dass mit   SMS  von dieser *anonymen* Nummer Betrug beabsichtigt ist, liegt bei 99,99+ %
​


----------



## Cossie (29 Juni 2021)

Der Echte schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber neidisch auf dich du hast 14 BTC bekommen. Mir haben die nur 13,8 gegeben.
> heute habe ich auch diese Sms bekommen ich heiße aber nicht Luca.


Ich bekam gerade 14,7 BTC, bzw, nicht ich , sondern eine Elke!


----------



## Dima (29 Juni 2021)

Genau das gleiche bei mir würde auch mit Elke angesprochen. Die haben da ein Rechtschreibfehler macht weswegen ich gleich die Website gegoogelt habe. Die habe ich nicht gefunden deswegen wahr es ja schon offensichtlich das das betrüger waren wollte nur Mal sicher gehen.Hallo Elke. Wie gewA nscht haben wir Ihr Portfolio auf COINOMAC.xxx mit 14.7BTC (435,663EUR) finanziert. Login mit Kunden-ID: xxxxxxxxx Passwort: xxxxxx

Modedit: Man muss ja nicht die Falle für Neugierige eröffnen, indem man dann die Logindaten hier reinschreibt und jemand dann aus Gier den Verstand einstellt und seine Daten dort aktualisiert. *Bums, Gefangen.*


----------



## kalpat (29 Juni 2021)

Ic habe auch gerade diese SMS erhalten. Ohne Namen und im Header steht nur "SMS" keine Nummer. Nun ja.


----------



## bunnyhop (29 Juni 2021)

gut das ich nicht der einzige bin. hatte schon voll den schock bekommen. lol


----------



## Dolomitenfreund (29 Juni 2021)

Danke für die Infos. Habe heute auf meine eBay Kleinanzeige auch eine solche SMS bekommen. Der/die Absender hat/haben jetzt (auch) die Mailadresse [email protected]. Bei Google wird ein ein Schweizer Anwalt als Namenstreffer ausgewiesen. Allerdings würde ein Anwalt wohl in einem einzelnen Satz nicht so viele Fehler unterbringen. Blockiert.


----------



## Ruby (17 Juli 2021)

Also ich habe auch gerade eine SMS unter dieser Nummer bekommen mit einer E-Mail drin, habe aber Angst da hin zu schreiben.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2021)

Ruby schrieb:


> habe aber Angst da hin zu schreiben.



Was treibt dich da hin zu schreiben? Sowas sollte man nicht mal ignorieren. Wenn du der Meinung sein solltest, dass da ein Link zur Abmeldung drin ist, dann wäre das vermutlich ein Irrtum. Solche Links nutzten bedeutet meist, dem Spammer den Kontakt erfolgreich zu bestätigten.


----------



## René oculus (15 August 2021)

Habe auch ein sms bekommen.und zusätzlich ein mail ich solle kontakt aufnehmen. [email protected]


----------



## jupp11 (15 August 2021)

Bin  gespannt, ob die Telekom  die "Geheimnummer" jemals abschaltet. Offiziell existiert sie nicht mehr.
Zu welchem sinnvollen Einsatz sie dienen soll,   bleibt ein Geheimnis.


----------



## Giwdul (6 September 2021)

Dass es sich um Betrugsversuche handelt muss ich nicht wiederholen. Aber um die Sammlung an ausgedachten Namen und E-Mail-Adressen dieser Betrügerbande zu erweitern, sind hier die Varianten, die mir als Köder angeboten wurden:
[email protected] (Martin Schweikart)
[email protected] (ohne Name)
[email protected] (ohne Name)

Mit dem ersten hatte ich auch ein paar E-Mails ausgetauscht. Er sei angeblich in Österreich und wolle eine Spedition zur Abholung des von mir angebotenen Autos beauftragen...


----------



## Günni (11 September 2021)

Bin auch angeschrieben worden hatte nur eine Annonce bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen 
aufgegeben.
Sollte man zur Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgeben


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2021)

Günni schrieb:


> Sollte man zur Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgeben


Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht! Erzeugt nur unnötige Arbeit bei den Behörden, ohne erfolgversprechende Ermittlungsaussichten, zumal hier allenfalls nur die straflose Vorbereitungshandlung (Anbahnung) vorliegt.


----------



## Car-l (21 September 2021)

[email protected] versucht auch gerade über die +49:191 011 mein Auto zu kaufen. 
danke für eure Hinweise - werde sie zappeln lasse.


----------



## jupp11 (21 September 2021)

Die Telekom scheint es einen feuchten Kehricht zu interessieren, dass eine seit Jahren  
nicht mehr dokumentierte d.h. inoffizielle   Nummer für betrügerische SMS eingesetzt wird. 
 Es ist kein seriöser Einsatz  oder Anwendung mehr bekannt.

(https://www.tellows.de/num/0191011)


----------



## Fury (11 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe auch eine Kaufanfrage aufgrund einer Anzeige bei Ebaykleinanzeigen bekommen. 0191011 sagt ich solle mich über eine outlook Emailadresse melden. Werde ich aber nicht machen. Wenn man ernstes Interesse hat kann man doch über ebay kommunizieren. Wo ist das Problem...


----------



## jupp11 (11 Oktober 2021)

Die Nummer wurde 1997 für den BTX Dienst eingeführt, der wiederum 2007 abgeschaltet wurde.
(Wer weiß noch was BTX ist ....)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildschirmtext

https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/ausgedient-btx-dienst-der-telekom-stirbt-auf-raten-a-93181.html


> * 0191011 für Homebanking im "Btx-Stil" *
> Bankgeschäfte per Btx sind schon seit Jahren über den inzwischen normalen Internetzugang zu T-Online möglich, über die seit 1997 geltende Zugangsnummer 0191011.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Oktober 2021)

> Was ist das für eine Nummer 0191011 ?


Antwort: SMS  für  betrügerische  Zwecke.  Ein seriöser Einsatz existiert nicht mehr!!!


----------



## HE1 (5 Februar 2022)

Hallo Habe ebenfalls eine Anfreg bekommen wie alle hier. Folgende Mail Adresse wurde angegeben

[email protected]
und
[email protected]


----------



## jupp11 (5 Februar 2022)

HE1 schrieb:


> [email protected]


Echt kreativ. evil Google hilft


> *Whois server information for www.eichberger-mail.com*
> Domain Name: EICHBERGER-MAIL.COM
> * Registrar URL: http://domains.google.com*
> Updated Date: 2022-01-15T22:01:34Z
> *Creation Date: 2022-01-15T22:01:31Z*


----------



## Martha (14 April 2022)

Ich habe gestern, und zwar unmittelbar nachdem es bei eBay freigegeben wurde, auch unter dieser Nummer eine sms erhalten und zwar von [email protected]


----------



## jupp11 (14 April 2022)

Seit kurzem  wieder steiler Anstieg   der Abzocke
https://www.werruft.info/telefonnummer/0191011/
https://www.rueckwaertssuche-telefonbuch.de/0191011


----------



## Martha (14 April 2022)

Habe soeben wieder von derselben Nummer eine sms bekommen und zwar von [email protected].


----------



## Anna-Nicole (18 Juni 2022)

Habe auch bei eBay Kleinanzeigen ein Roller 125 er reingestellt, gleich kam eine sms von der Nummer +49191011 
Mir wurden folgende email Adressen genannt:
[email protected]
[email protected] Hotmail.com
Da ich in der Anzeige nur Nachrichten angegeben habe sollte alles über eBay Kleinanzeigen laufen. 
Ich werde meine Telefonnummer aus der Anzeige entfernen.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juni 2022)

Anna-Nicole schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Telefonnummer aus der Anzeige entfernen.


Immer eine gute Idee


----------



## jupp11 (18 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen, wenn ich eine SMS von der 0191011 sende und der Empfänger eine Rückantwort sendet, wo finde ich diese? Grüßle
					

Hallo zusammen, wenn ich eine SMS von der 0191011 sende und der Empfänger eine Rückantwort sendet, wo finde ich diese? Grüßle




					telekomhilft.telekom.de
				





> worüber haben Sie die SMS verschickt? Vermutlich übder das E-Mail Center, oder? Denn dort ist die 0191011 als Absendernummer voreingestellt, wird eine SMS über das Festnetz-Telefon verschickt, sollte die Festnetz-Nummer beim Empfänger angezeigt werden. Eine SMS-Antwort an diese Festnetz-Nummer wird dann auch im SMS-fähigen Telefon angezeigt, Antworten an die 0191011 nicht.


Wie soll das funktionieren? ist immerhin eine Aussage der   Telekom in 2018


			TOOLS & MORE: Software - Hardware - Services
		



> Im nächsten Dialog ist die Rufnummer von T-Online einzutragen. Hier genügt es, nur die allgemeine Rufnummer 0191011 anzugeben.


----------



## Thomas wuppertal (18 Juni 2022)

Sollte man bei der bundesnetzagentur melden  wegen rufnummernmissbrauch.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2022)

Thomas wuppertal schrieb:


> Sollte man bei der bundesnetzagentur melden  wegen rufnummernmissbrauch.



Das ist nicht erforderlich! Der Thread hier besteht sei 18 Jahren und auf diese naive Idee sind andere auch schon gekommen.


----------

